

Come have a beer with Chute (YC12) in SF or NYC - lgsilver
http://blog.getchute.com/2014/03/21/we-like-you-lets-meet-up/

======
mjolk
"Chute is a comprehensive visual brand engagement platform. We help brands and
publishers discover consumer photos and videos, organize them, secure the
rights to use them and publish them in any form - from mobile apps to banner
ads to billboards to social hubs and everything in between."

If I'm reading this right, you grab content from social media and help
companies secure the rights to re-use the images?

------
mulligan
I understand the goals of having a meetup like this, but having people meetup
over "beer" is kind of exclusive and isn't a very inviting for a large chunk
of people. Not to pick on Chute, since this is a common thing, but it is worth
pointing out every now and again.

